# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Avrupa Mazoizmi

## atoybil

AVRUPA MAZOİZMİ 11 Ekim 2005 


HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU

Türkiye''nin dış politikası "mazoist" bir temele mi oturuyor?..
Son 50 yıldır komünizm, faşizm ve liberalizme dayalı politikalar çok tartışıldı. Her fikrin peşinden gidenler oldu ve bunlar diğerlerini acımasızca eleştirdi. Peki şimdi, siyasi literatürde yeri olmayan bir "mazoist bir politika" ile mi karşı karşıyayız?.
Yani, "kendisine acı veren ve acı çekmekten hoşlanan" bir politika ile..

Türkiye''nin dış politikası "mazoist" bir temele mi oturuyor?..
Son 50 yıldır komünizm, faşizm ve liberalizme dayalı politikalar çok tartışıldı. Her fikrin peşinden gidenler oldu ve bunlar diğerlerini acımasızca eleştirdi. Peki şimdi, siyasi literatürde yeri olmayan bir "mazoist bir politika" ile mi karşı karşıyayız?.
Yani, "kendisine acı veren ve acı çekmekten hoşlanan" bir politika ile..

ARDIMIZDAN GELSİNLER, DİYEBİLMEK..

"Nereden çıktı bu ?" derseniz, cevap vereyim.
Yaklaşık 200 yıldır Osmanlılar ve Türkiye Cumhuriyeti "Batılılaşmaya" çalışıyor. Onlar "sizi almayacağız" anlamına gelen her türlü yolu deneseler de, biz kapılarından ayrılmıyoruz.
Sahipsiz ve bakıma muhtaç bir canlı gibi peşlerinden gidiyor, eteklerine sürünüyoruz.
Nedense, "biz güçlü ve gelişmiş olacağız, onlar bizim ardımızdan gelsin" düşüncesi hiç öne çıkmadı. Bunda bizim yöneticilerin beceriksizliği olduğu kadar, Batılıların "siz adam olmazsınız" biçimindeki psikolojik saldırı da büyük etken oldu, bu düşünce iliklerimize kadar işledi.

üOK üRNEKLERİ VAR

Peşinden koştuğumuz en son politika, bilindiği gibi Avrupa Birliği''ne kapağı atmak.
Adamlar, her türlü hakareti yapıyor, şunu yap, bunu da yap, olmadı tekrar yap, beğenmedim bir daha yap, fikrimi değiştirdim, şunu da yap, ben kriter tanımam şunu da yap, vs, vs. diyor.
Yapmaya çalışıyoruz.
Adamlar fikri ve fiziki eziyet ediyor. Yine de peşlerinden gidiyoruz.
Bir mazoist gibi, kendimize eziyet edilmesinden zevk alır hale mi geldik?..
Bireysel olarak olmasa da, politik düzeyde, diplomasi düzeyinde artık diğer "izm"leri bırakıp da, "mazoizme" mi sarıldık?.. Bu, işkence edilmekten hoşlanan yapıdaki dışa bağımlılık ne zaman sona erecek?
3 Ekim (2005) Müzakere üerçeve Belgesi öncesi verilen sözlerin de hep ters çıktığını görüyoruz. O yok, diyorlar. Bakıyoruz bir yere gizlemişler, o da var. Her şey tamam, diyorlar. Sonra şunu da yapınca tamam olacak, diyorlar.
Bu ülkenin Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramiral Yener Karahanoğlu, "AB ile tokalaşınca parmaklarımızı saymak zorunda kalacağız" diyor. Aldırmıyoruz.
Bu ülkenin Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt, "Ulusal birliğimizi parçalamak, dil birliğimizi ortadan kaldırmak ve bölünmeye hazır bir Türkiye görmek isteyenler var" diyor; "Avrupa Parlamentosu''nda, terörle mücadelemizi ''saldırgan askeri operasyonlar'' olarak niteleyen düşünce ve ifade şeklini esefle kınıyorum" diyor.

üARESİZLİĞİN ADI DEMOKRASİ OLDU!..

Kimse kulak asmıyor. Aksine, bazı yayın organlarında "Paşa emekli edilecek" diye haberler çıkıyor.
İşin ilginci, paşalar böyle konuşurken, paşyaların da üyesi olduğu Milli Güvenlik Kurulu''nda AB''ye üyeliğin "devlet politikası" olduğu kararı çıkıyor!..
Askerlerden örnekler verdim ama, binlerce sivil de benzer açıklamaları yapıyor, kimse aldırmıyor. 
3 kişi, evet "üç" kişi, medya patronu olarak tiraj ve rating olarak kitle iletişim araçlarının büyük çoğunluğunu elinde bulunduruyor; buna demokrasi ve halkın seçimi deniyor!..
üaresizliğin adı, demokrasi oldu!..
Sadizme karşı verilecek cevap mazoizm değildir.
üünkü, karşınızdaki "eziyet etmekten" zevk alıyor ise, sizin "eziyet çekmekten" hoşlanmanız, sadizme hizmet olacaktır.

----------

